# FMS & Freenet



## flox2 (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Je viens tout juste de decouvrir le freenet : un reseau internet qui fonctionne comme un gros torrent. (au lieu de recuperer les données d'un serveur, on les recupere des autres clients )

Alors, comme frost ( systeme de forum de discussion utilisant ce reseau ) est vide, j'ai voulu passer à FMS (nouveau systeme de forum de discussion, qui resiste aux spams =) et bien plus utilisé. )

Sauf , qu'étant noob dés qu'on ne doit plus cliquer sur une icone pour lancer une application, je galere à lancer l'appli, en gros il faut que je



> Oh...  non  FMS est en C. Il faudra que tu télécharges le code source et que tu te le compiles, il n'y a pas de binaires pour Mac.



Comment que je fais ??

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## Diablovic (23 Septembre 2009)

installe x-code, puis il faudra suivre les instructions de compilation pour linux (en lançant des commandes dans le terminal, tu sais faire ?)
apparemment il faudra utiliser l'option -D USE_BUNDLED_SQLITE=ON avec cmake (je connais pas cmake, je sais même pas si c'est installé avec x-code, et là je peux pas tester)


----------



## flox2 (24 Septembre 2009)

Trouvé une version en cherchant sur freenet finalement, pour ceux que ça interesse =>

http://localhost:8888/freenet:USK@p...bkE4lIc3aGIrsLoYNbthSX098,AQACAAE/fms-osx/18/ (Enfin, il est dans l'index, partie software si ce lien est mort)
(ne cherchez pas à aboutir à quelquechose en cliquant ici, il faut avoir deja installé freenet pour esperer voir quelque chose)


----------

